# [Redes] Servidor no ve puerta de enlace ni cambia IP

## Stolz

Estoy teniendo problemas con un servidor. No consigo ni que salga a Internet ni que cambie la IP. Todo funcionaba perfecto pero hace dos días cambiamos de ISP y al cambiar de router empezaron los fallos. Lo curioso es que si pongo el router viejo todo funciona bien. Obviamente lo primero que hice fue culpar al router nuevo pero con él todos los ordenadores de la red salvo el servidor funcionan sin problemas. En cualquier caso, que no salga a internet puede estar relacionado con el router pero me pasa otra cosa que no se explicar y me gustaría saber la causa.

El servidor está configurado en la IP 192.168.1.1 con puerta de enlace 192.168.1.253

Configuración IP:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:fe:77:57:1c

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5342 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3066 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:430711 (420.6 KiB)  TX bytes:334993 (327.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8268 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8268 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:492216 (480.6 KiB)  TX bytes:492216 (480.6 KiB)

```

Rutas:

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.253   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Como se ve parece estar bien conectado y sí tiene ping con la puerta de enlace:

```
# ping -c 1 192.168.1.253

PING 192.168.1.253 (192.168.1.253) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.253: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=4.58 ms

--- 192.168.1.253 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 4.589/4.589/4.589/0.000 ms
```

Pero cuando intento acceder a Internet no funciona:

```
# ping 8.8.8.8

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
```

En las tablas arp el router sí aparece (lógico, puesto que el ping ha funcionado)

```
# arp -a

? (192.168.1.3) at 00:d7:ef:8f:13:00 [ether] on eth0

? (192.168.1.253) at 00:1e:46:de:a5:79 [ether] on eth0
```

El ordenador que aparece con IP 3 es el que utilizo para conectar al servidor desde casa, ya que a ese sí le funciona internet. Puesto que ese ordenador funciona y está con DHCP, he probado a obtener la configuración de red del servidor por DHCP por si mi configuracion a mano tiene algún error:

```
# dhcpcd eth0

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: offered 192.168.1.106 from 192.168.1.253

eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.106 from 192.168.1.253

eth0: checking 192.168.1.106 is available on attached networks

eth0: leased 192.168.1.106 for 3600 seconds
```

De esto deduzco que a partir de ahora mi servidor debería tener la IP 6, pero ifconfig no la muestra:

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:fe:77:57:1c

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8034 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4571 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:647541 (632.3 KiB)  TX bytes:503925 (492.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12353 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12353 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:738090 (720.7 KiB)  TX bytes:738090 (720.7 KiB)
```

Pero en cambio sí tengo ping a la nueva IP:

```
# ping -c 1 192.168.1.106

PING 192.168.1.106 (192.168.1.106) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.106: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.026 ms

--- 192.168.1.106 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.026/0.026/0.026/0.000 ms
```

y de nuevo, la nueva IP no aparece en las tablas ARP del servidor, por lo que deduzco que sí que ha sido asignada al servidor pero algo raro pasa porque en esta ocasion el comando arp tarda 10 minutos en dar salida

```
 # arp -a

? (192.168.1.3) at 00:d7:ef:8f:13:00 [ether] on eth0

? (192.168.1.253) at 00:1e:46:de:a5:79 [ether] on eth0
```

Si desde la IP 3 consulto las tablas ARP (borrando la cache previamente) me aparecen la ip 1 y la 6 con la misma MAC, la del servidor,  lo cual confirma que el servidor sí ha cambiado de IP. Entonces, ¿porque ifconfig no me muestra la nueva IP?

He probado a configurar todo a mano, con DHCP o usando los archivos de configuración estándar en Gentoo y el resultado es el mismo. Todas las herramientas que he usado (tarcepath, mtr, ...) tienen el mismo comportamiento cuando se usa el router nuevo: hacer nada. Se quedan como colgadas esperando respuesta pero nunca muestran nada por pantalla mas allá del primer salto, es decir, uno mismo. El comportamiento se parece a cuando hay una IP duplicada pero he probado a apgar todas las máquinas menos las dos implicadas y pasa lo mismo.

¿estoy haciendo algo mal?

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

que te saca un ip addr cuando tienes las dos ips ?

si levantas la conexión a mano ( sin dhcp) tienes acceso a internet ?

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

Es que no me hago una idea exacta de la topologia que tienes, cuando dices router ¿te refieres a un router como los de jazztel o telefonica?, si es así mira a ver si él mismo tiene acceso a internet y que IP obtiene del ISP.

----------

## quilosaq

El que no se vea la segunda IP asignada al servidor puede deberse a que haya varios procesos dhcpcd ejecutandose. 

```
ps -ef | grep dhcpcd
```

El que el servidor no salga a internet puede ser porque el router haga algún filtrado de trafico por IP o por tipo de paquete (ICMP). Sería raro pero prueba algo que no sea un ping, por ejemplo http.

----------

